# Headlight Support issue



## lilria312 (May 25, 2013)

Does anyone know if the headlight supports are connected to the radiator support or if they're totally separate parts? I bought a second hand 2001 Maxima and the headlight supports are missing so I've been having trouble getting a safety check. My headlights are all loose and moving around even though they're screwed in. I was thinking it all might be one big piece bc I can't find just the headlight supports on ebay or any of the usual sites. Thoughts?


----------

